
Three Rings Design's Steampunk Office Suite - Dysiode
http://www.wired.com/culture/design/multimedia/2007/06/gallery_nemo_office
======
sudonim
That's from 2007. I hope the CEO isn't still wearing that Sergeant Pepper's
Lonely Hearts Club outfit. Does the office still look like it does in the
pics?

~~~
teej
Yes, the office still looks like that and yes, Daniel James still dresses like
that.

~~~
corysama
At the Game Developers Conference, Daniel James is known for giving
impressively open and informative presentations. He is also known for serving
alcoholic beverages to the audience before his talks begin. This is explicitly
forbidden at GDC. Before last year's conference, there was a rumor that he was
going to end the tradition because it was becoming controversial. Instead,
before his 9AM talk began, he asked that we all thank the general manager of
the conference for personally arranging the table full of Bloody Marys for
everyone.

------
joshu
i've been in the office. it's really awesome.

a lot of the stuff was done on a 2d cutter, so up close there's not a lot of
detail.

------
knieveltech
Meh. You're trying too hard, but keep trying...

